# Radon ZR Team 8.0 27,5" - Rahmengröße?



## Racer26 (10. Dezember 2017)

So Hallo in die Runde, ich plane demnächst mir ein MTB für den Winter zuzulegen. Fahre eigentlich nur Rennrad und habe auch noch ein Trekkingbike (alle RH56cm). Nun ist das Problem das ich mich bei den Rahmengrößen im MTB Bereich überhaupt nicht auskenne. 

Kurz zu meiner Person:
Größe: 1,80m
Schrittlänge: 87cm
Armlänge 70cm
74kg

Relativ lange Beine im Verhältnis zum kurzen Oberkörper. Und das ist ja auch die Krux. Laut Radon Seite müsste ich den 20" Rahmen nehmen. Was mir aber wahrscheinlich zu groß werden wird und tendiere daher eher Richtung 18" Rahmen. Radgröße soll 27,5" sein. 

Was würdet ihr sagen? Hauptsächlich etwas Touren aber auch ein bisschen durch den Wald. Durch meinen kurzen Oberkörper habe ich Angst das bei 20" das OR zu lang wird und ich zu gestreckt sitze. 
Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## tommi67 (11. Dezember 2017)

Bei Deiner Körpergröße ist 20 genau richtig.
Solange dein Körperbau nicht etwas fürs Varite ist hast du an jeden bike genug einstellmöglichkeiten um es an deine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
( verschieben des Sattels,andere Vorbaulänge)
V.G.Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Racer26 (11. Dezember 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Bei Deiner Körpergröße ist 20 genau richtig.
> Solange dein Körperbau nicht etwas fürs Varite ist hast du an jeden bike genug einstellmöglichkeiten um es an deine persönlichen Bedürfnisse anzupassen.
> ( verschieben des Sattels,andere Vorbaulänge)
> V.G.Thomas



Danke, ja einstellen kann man schon, aber ich will halt auch nicht so einen "Stummelvorbau". 
Ich denke 19" wären optimal, leider nicht erhältlich, somit bleiben nur 18" oder 20". Das ist ja echt schwieriger als beim Rennradkauf.


----------



## tommi67 (11. Dezember 2017)

Ich bin auch 1,80 groß. Mein erstes Radon hatte einen 18ner Rahmen. Ging zwar gut ,es sah aber immer so aus wie ein zu großer Kerl auf einen zu kleinen Fahrrad.Mein jetziges hat eine 20iger Rahmengröße und ich fühle mich um einiges wohler drauf.
Da es aber wie du schon geschrieben hast keine 19ner gibt bleiben nur Sekt oder Selter.Vieleicht kannst du irgend wo mal probessitzen.Wir sind gespannt auf Deine Entscheidung.
V.G.Thomas


----------



## Racer26 (14. Dezember 2017)

tommi67 schrieb:


> Ich bin auch 1,80 groß. Mein erstes Radon hatte einen 18ner Rahmen. Ging zwar gut ,es sah aber immer so aus wie ein zu großer Kerl auf einen zu kleinen Fahrrad.Mein jetziges hat eine 20iger Rahmengröße und ich fühle mich um einiges wohler drauf.
> Da es aber wie du schon geschrieben hast keine 19ner gibt bleiben nur Sekt oder Selter.Vieleicht kannst du irgend wo mal probessitzen.Wir sind gespannt auf Deine Entscheidung.
> V.G.Thomas


Was hast du für eine Schrittlänge wenn ich mal fragen darf?


----------



## tommi67 (14. Dezember 2017)

Hallo Racer 26
Hab gerade  gemessen.Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm.
Ich fahre  ein Slide 150 was mir in 20``perfekt passt.
V.G.Thomas


----------



## Airigh (15. Dezember 2017)

Bin auch 180 mit einer ähnlichen SL und habe mein ZR Race und mein Slide in 18“ bestellt. Und ich muss sagen, ich fühl mich auf beiden Bikes sehr wohl. Für mich passt das so. 
Aber dieses Thema kann sehr individuell werden, je nach Vorlieben des Fahrers.


----------



## tommi67 (15. Dezember 2017)

Dann hilft auf jeden Fall nur probesitzen.


----------



## Racer26 (16. Dezember 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Bin auch 180 mit einer ähnlichen SL und habe mein ZR Race und mein Slide in 18“ bestellt. Und ich muss sagen, ich fühl mich auf beiden Bikes sehr wohl. Für mich passt das so.
> Aber dieses Thema kann sehr individuell werden, je nach Vorlieben des Fahrers.


Kannst du mal genau sagen welche SL du hast? Danke



tommi67 schrieb:


> Hallo Racer 26
> Hab gerade  gemessen.Ich habe eine Schrittlänge von 82 cm.
> Ich fahre  ein Slide 150 was mir in 20``perfekt passt.
> V.G.Thomas



Du scheinst einen recht langen Oberkörper zu haben, damit brauchst du auch etwas mehr OR. Deswegen sah es bestimmt auf dem 18" etwas seltsam aus. Ich werde nochmal mit Radon telefonieren, mal sehen. Danke.


----------



## Racer26 (17. Dezember 2017)

So ich bin heute mal ein Cube Attention SL gefahren. Einmal 18" 27,5 und einmal 19" 29.
Das 18" war definitv zu klein und das 19" war im Prinzip (bis auf die 29er Reifen) perfekt. Beim vergleichen der Geometrien sieht man das Radon eigentlich bei 18" schon relativ große Rahmen hat.
Von daher tendiere ich jetzt noch mehr zum 18" Rahmen, allerdings war der Auszug des Sattels beim Cube 18" schon grenzwertig.
Die größeren Räder sollten ja im Prinzip vernachlässigbar sein, was die Rahmengröße angeht. Also vom Sitzgefühl war das 19" definitv besser.


----------



## filiale (17. Dezember 2017)

Wenn der Sattelauszug zu groß ist, ist die Sattelüberhöhung entsprechend heftig, heißt, Du hast sehr viel Druck auf dem Lenker. Das kann man mit einem Lenker mit rise ausgleichen oder einem steilen Vorbau, sieht aber schei$e aus. Der zu kleine Rahmen zwingt Dich auch mehr auf dem Hinterrad zu sitzen wodurch Dir wieder der Druck auf dem Vorderrad fehlt. Also alles in Allem ist das nicht gut ein zu kleines Rad zu haben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Airigh (18. Dezember 2017)

Racer26 schrieb:


> Kannst du mal genau sagen welche SL du hast? Danke



Habe auch ca. 87 cm SL.


----------



## Racer26 (19. Dezember 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Habe auch ca. 87 cm SL.


Ok das ZR Race hat ein bisschen andere Geometrie und selbst in 18" ca. 21mm mehr Reach als 20" ZR Team. Das OR ist 9mm kürzer als beim ZR Team. Hmm. Wenn du sagst das es perfekt passt. Hmm. Echt schwer. 

Von Radon habe ich auch die Aussage das 18" gut sein sollten bei mir. Auf deren Seite der Rechner sagt 20". Boahr das ist echt schwerer als beim RR.


----------



## Airigh (20. Dezember 2017)

Darum meinte ich auch, es hängt natürlich sehr stark von den Vorlieben des Fahrers auch ab. Ich war damals auch lange am überlegen, speziell weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch niemanden in der Nähe zum Probesitzen hatte. ABER: Ich für meinen Teil bin mit beiden 18" Bikes gut gefahren bzw. fahre immer noch gut damit...das Slide hat auch ein wenig eine andere Geo als das Race...

Soll natürlich keine Kaufempfehlung sein, sondern nur meine Erfahrungen ;-)


----------



## Racer26 (28. Dezember 2017)

Airigh schrieb:


> Darum meinte ich auch, es hängt natürlich sehr stark von den Vorlieben des Fahrers auch ab. Ich war damals auch lange am überlegen, speziell weil ich zu dem Zeitpunkt auch niemanden in der Nähe zum Probesitzen hatte. ABER: Ich für meinen Teil bin mit beiden 18" Bikes gut gefahren bzw. fahre immer noch gut damit...das Slide hat auch ein wenig eine andere Geo als das Race...
> 
> Soll natürlich keine Kaufempfehlung sein, sondern nur meine Erfahrungen ;-)


Ich denke ich werde das 18" nehmen, zur Not geht es halt zurück. Danke!!


----------



## Airigh (28. Dezember 2017)

Ich denke, es sollte schon passen - ich hoffe es für dich natürlich - und wünsche viel Spass damit. Lass uns dann halt wissen, ob es gepasst hat oder nicht.


----------

